
This is what happens when lightning strikes sand - shawndumas
http://www.roger-russell.com/lightning/fulgurite3.jpg
======
leephillips
Note that this guy is the former Director of Acoustic Research at McIntosh
Laboratory: go up the URL to check out his old-school home page.

